# Tesco Travel deals tokens - now named



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just received my latest batch of Deals tokens for the tunnel and they are now named, never have been before, I have an older one and that has nothing on it. 

This could make a difference for the Ebay sellers from now on. I could have a bit of a problem too, we are paying £110 in our vouchers and my friends who are coming with us are paying £40 in theirs, booked it last night and getting my vouchers off today so will find out soon if they are accepted. 

Thought you should know as I understand a few of you get them off Ebay and friends. 

Take care
Mandy


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

interesting...thanks for posting that. Looks like you may have a problem with your own booking that you didn't forsee


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

No problem at all as far as I can see. Certain other "deals" also had names on, and this name is simply arranged by the Ebay seller etc. It just takes longer to get your tokens. If you read through some of the ebay listings, the seller actually lists exactly what they will do to ensure the tokens are correct.

To be honest, do you think Eurotunnel will actually CHECK them?

Russell

PS - There is another loop hole but too dodgy to post!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

mandyandandy said:


> Just received my latest batch of Deals tokens for the tunnel and they are now named, never have been before, I have an older one and that has nothing on it


Can you elaborate? I don't understand.  I've redeemed Tesco vouchers for Eurotunnel a few times.

Dougie.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

The deals tokens that you get back from Tesco when you have registered with them that you want a certain amount of holiday vouchers, now come with your name on, before they did not. 

I sent mine off yesterday and they have 2 different names on them, probably not going to be a problem but I know that Tesco are not too happy with Ebayers selling them but Ebay say they can do nothing about it and its up to Tesco to sort it. 

Also having read the back of the voucher it says 
"Tokens altered, copied,damaged or defaced will not be accepted. Tokens re-sold or transferred for profit or commercial gain by anyone other than Tesco, or one of its authorised agents, will be void." 

I think that lets me off as I have given her the vouchers to come on holiday with us at Easter not sold them too her. 

We will see if we get the confirmation e.mail from them in the next day or so. 

take care
Mandy


----------

